# Trigger:  A Convicted Paedophile Will Soon Be Freed From Prison After Transitioning Into A Woman



## Zuleika (Jan 20, 2020)

Josie Smith, 23, is set to be let out four years after her conviction thanks to hormone treatment which lowered her testosterone levels. *She was sentenced before she began the hormone treatment, and was originally ordered to stay behind bars indefinitely on the basis that she had the sex drive of a man. But lowering Smith’s testosterone has also diminished her sex drive, and thus dramatically decreased the risk of her re-offending, according to officials.*

She has been receiving the treatment for the last two years* as she prepares to ‘potentially undergo gender reassignment surgery*,’ the Storm Lake Times reported. Smith was jailed in December 2015 under her old name Joseph after being convicted of molesting a student.

*A pre-sentence report said she had abused up to 15 youngsters aged between one and 13*, and recommended a lengthy spell behind bars. Explaining the reason why Smith will now be freed, Iowa Attorney General spokesman Lynn Hicks said: ‘We don’t believe we have evidence sufficient to prove Josie Smith has a significant chance of re-offending.’

Hicks said the Iowa Attorney General’s office has never dealt with a case like Smith’s Smith was transferred to the Sioux City Residential Treatment Facility last Saturday as she gradually prepares for her release. Officials have yet to say when she will leave custody for good. Hicks added: ‘We don’t believe we have evidence sufficient to prove Josie Smith has a significant chance of re-offending. ‘She’ll be subject to supervision for the rest of her life.’ 

A pre-sentence report prepared in 2015 found the likelihood of Smith offending pre-transition exceeded 20%. This was based on the fact that her victims were both male and female, her being under 25 years old, and never having had a long-term relationship. Smith was herself molested while growing up in Louisiana, with that abuse beginning when she was aged just seven. Forensic psychologist Dr Tracy Rogers told the Des Moines Register that laws require prosecutors to prove a sex offender has a chance of of re-offending greater than 51% for the rest of his life. That percentage is considerably lowered when an offender has treatment to lower testosterone levels, like Smith has.


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/17/pedo...icle.desktop.share.bottom.twitter?ito=cbshare


----------



## Zuleika (Jan 20, 2020)

> ‘We don’t believe we have evidence sufficient to prove Josie Smith has a significant chance of re-offending.’



So re-offending 14 more times after the first is not evidence enough?!  



> A pre-sentence report said she had abused up to 15 youngsters aged between one and 13



One of his victims was a* one* year old baby. Surely that should be enough to put him away for life?


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jan 20, 2020)

Can’t you revert to your natural levels of hormones once you stop HRT.. ah I’m going to bed.


----------



## Dellas (Jan 20, 2020)

No comment! Pay for the crime. Transition after serving the time for the crime. Being a female is not a punishment.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jan 21, 2020)

Como say what?  Is the world coming to an end? Should I quit my job and travel the world with the time this world has left?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 21, 2020)

Who’s going to pay for this gender reassignment surgery? I know this is not tax dollars... 

And something beyond sex drive is wrong with a person who messes with children and babies


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 21, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> Josie Smith, 23, is set to be let out four years after her conviction thanks to hormone treatment which lowered her testosterone levels. *She was sentenced before she began the hormone treatment, and was originally ordered to stay behind bars indefinitely on the basis that she had the sex drive of a man. But lowering Smith’s testosterone has also diminished her sex drive, and thus dramatically decreased the risk of her re-offending, according to officials.*



Um...what? There are some women who have naturally high sex drives just as there are some men who have very low sex drives. Either way, those people don't go out and abuse children so they can miss me with this analysis as the reason for why this scumbag can go free. 

If I was a parent and she moved into my neighborhood, I would have the pedophile warning posters with pre and post op pictures so people are aware.


----------



## calm_delight (Jan 21, 2020)

WHYYYYYYY did I just read this !


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 21, 2020)

BS.
What a failure of the American Justice System. I'm gonna get this to some outlets. We need to write letters to the Governor. This is sick. You have relegated someone's heinous crimes as being caused by a sex drive. Sick.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 21, 2020)

Got to be a man making up these rules. Diminished sex drive and potentially transitioning stuck out to me. So if Joe decides he still wants to be a man stop his hormone suppressing treatments and hurts another child who gone take the blame??


----------



## NijaG (Jan 22, 2020)

The judge who made such a decision needs to be sued and investigated. I suspect a male judge just from the rubbish excuse and weak logic given. I also suspect the judge maybe a pedo or a pedo sympathizer.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm incredibly disgusted by this. And they do  understand that biological women can be molesters as well. What does testosterone have to do with it being that it's not the testosterone that makes men pedophiles?

Soooooo, is this setting a precedence for pedophiles to get reduced sentences??


----------

